# I have NO friends at school.



## Ingrid Count (May 29, 2014)

I have no friends at school at all! I've posted on every site I can think of, and well, nothing has made me feel better in the least. I'm not looking for sympathy, or any of that, I just need somewhere to rant because I guess no one listens to me anymore.:| 
I lost the only friend I had left lastnight over a stupid argument. I was told she was saying all this horrid stuff about me and even though I should of, I didn't ask if it was true, and now she hates me! . I don't know what to do at lunch time, I did have a group of friends at the start of the year, but over time I noticed I wasn't so included in the conversations. I also started seeing that they were talking about things I didn't know about (I used to know everything they did). It didn't take long before I realized they were slowly pushing me out of the group :sigh. To be honest I'd never felt so rejected, I wanted to die, and still do. I've had six days off now in a row and I have to go tomorrow, I have an alternate timetable and get to go home before second break, I'm just extremely stressed out about first break. I'll be going from the girl who had friend/s to the girl alone :cry! I want to just hide in the bathroom but people will start to wonder who was in there for 35 minutes. We have a library but no matter what I HATE sitting alone because I always feel like everyone's looking, and most of the time at my school, they are ! I don't want to go to school, but how do I tell my mom "Oh hey, guess what I have no friends at all!" I might try and get to see the councilor at first break, but if I can't, I'm screwed then. Sigh, I'm failing school to, I was so eager at the start of the year because by the end of year 12 I could of had so many qualifications. 
But then all this just crashed right at my feet and I feel so lost :hide.

I need someone!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I don't have any friends at school either.
And I can relate to the part about hiding in the bathroom, and hating sitting alone because you feel like everyone is watching and judging you.
:hug


----------



## IceyDragon (Nov 11, 2013)

I can also relate to that, not focusing in lessons because you're thinking about what to do at breaktime where no one will bother and/or see you sitting alone.

:squeeze


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

Neither do I. I try but it rarely ever works out. You get used to it.


----------



## Sun Burst (Dec 8, 2013)

I have no friends anywhere. I got 1 guy who I chat a few sentences like once a month.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm very sorry. I have few friends too. You should try joining some school clubs. They really helped me with feeling lonely.


----------



## acstar (May 24, 2014)

Omg I hate being alone in public too it terrifies me, like you said everybody watching, judging you. Every time I'm alone I always fidget with my phone several times.I'm lucky to have a stable group of friends that try to understand me though. I know exactly how you feel. As for the rejection part, I've felt that way before but realized it was all in my head. Try to make up with your friend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Join a club after school or make friends outside of school


----------



## alannaquinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Know that there is something in psychology called the spotlight effect, where you think everyone is looking at you, judging you, but really they don't notice as much as you think they do. keep that in mind when you are sitting alone, although i know how hard it is to be the only one alone in a room.
remember that school ends. you will graduate and move on from that place, so just keep going. it will be okay.
and definitely go see the counselor. they can arrange something for you. like at my school, kids who feel uncomfortable in the lunch room can sit in the guidance office instead and eat there. maybe you can hang out there.


----------



## Ryan Chen (May 13, 2014)

To tell you the truth. In highschool no one is your real friend. You should follow that last guys advice. Join a club. Or try making friends outside of school. Find good people you can relate to. People you can trust. People you car e or care about you.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Join the club. I have no friends, either.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I hate when people act like they want to be friends with you, but all you are to them is a ticket to a better grade.


----------



## badwolfluna (Jun 6, 2014)

I completely understand. For a few years I had been lonely and terrified, but I had one friend to make sure I wasn't too alone. Then she met a boyfriend and, well you know. Friendless, I was petrified to show up a 'loner,' and it started effecting my grades. Tell your mum your experience and how you feel. Her understanding you will help you. I did, and now I am homeschooled. I still have no friends but you can still start slow and work on it.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

alannaquinn said:


> Know that there is something in psychology called the spotlight effect, where you think everyone is looking at you, judging you, but really they don't notice as much as you think they do.


This is very true. Most teens these days will focus more on themselves than others anyway. And there's the added help of technology where they'll be looking own at their phones instead of around them.

Yeah, I basically only sit with my "friends" at lunch just so I don't look lonely. I don't really talk to them that much either since I found out that 2 of them were *****ing about me. And to think I was going to go to schoolies with those very 2! But *****es will be *****es! And you shouldn't have to suffer because of them! Plus, we only have about 5 months left, then we're done! We won't ever have to see these idiots ever again! :boogie

Maybe you could get the counsellor to talk to your mum? Sometimes adults need to hear it from others to believe it and sometimes they word it A WHOLE LOT better. Sometimes when I don't feel like staying at school any more, I'll get the info I need for a subject or two, sign out early and either go to the nearby park and do school work there because it's relaxing (and I want to do good, it's my last year too! XD) or just walk home. Could you do something like that? Find somewhere you're comfortable with?

Finding friends outside of school are generally better too, except I don't know how well that'd go down with SA?

If you ever need to talk, I'm here!


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Joining a club is a great idea. And try chatting to the kids in the library, their often easier to get on with.

See if you can make up with your friend, admit you messed up, and that you shouldn't have believed rumors and try to do something nice for her


----------

